

Ask HN: Can we get a "Show HN:" section - pumpkinattwelve

Seems obvious that people would like to showcase their launched product (including me). I am thinking that once a &quot;Show HN:&quot; post got enough upvotes it would be added to the possible front page pool of links.
======
dang
Yes. We're planning to put a "show" link at the top alongside "ask", and it
will point to a list of Show HNs. We're also going to publish rules about what
does and doesn't count as a Show HN: basically, it has to be something you
made that people can play with. So things like email signups, landing pages,
and fundraisers won't count.

Implementing this, along with dozens of other things we want to do, is
currently bottlenecked on my not having any time to write code. I'm going to
have to pull back from moderation somewhat, or these features will never get
built. (Besides which, moderating HN never has been and never should be
anyone's full-time job. But I digress.)

Finally: please re-read the HN guidelines. You're supposed to send requests
like this to hn@ycombinator.com, or post them to the feature request thread.
You're _not_ supposed to post them as stories, because (as should be obvious)
they're not intellectually substantive. Unfortunately, the strange fascination
that is Meta causes them to get lots of upvotes, and then they sit hogging
space on the front page that they don't deserve. I'm going to bury this one
now.

------
Arjuna
I realize that this may not be exactly what is being requested, but in the
mean-time, you can get nice results via search. Here are some non-exhaustive
examples:

1\. "Show HN:" in the last 24 hours

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/last_24h/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/last_24h/0/%22Show%20HN%3A%22)

2\. "Show HN:" in the past week

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/past_week...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/past_week/0/%22Show%20HN%3A%22)

3\. "Show HN:" in the past month

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/past_mont...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/past_month/0/%22Show%20HN%3A%22)

4\. "Show HN:" in forever

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/forever/0...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/forever/0/%22Show%20HN%3A%22)

5\. "Show HN:" points>1000 in forever

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/forever/0...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%22Show+HN%3A%22#!/story/forever/0/%22Show%20HN%3A%22%20points%3E1000)

* * *

Finally, there are "Advanced search syntax" options:

Use " to match a particular sequence of terms "search engine"

Use - to ensure a word won't appear in the result set 'search -optimization'

Use author:USERNAME or by:USERNAME to filter by author

Use story:ID to filter by story

Use points>NUMBER or points<NUMBER to filter by points

Use date>TIMESTAMP or date<TIMESTAMP to filter by date

~~~
redmaverick
Or you can do site:news.ycombinator.com "Show HN" and use Google' search tool
to filter results based on time.

~~~
atmosx
Or you can write a web crawel in logo fetch, sort and regexp the 'Show'
articles :-)

The point of the post is to make it easier, since the 'Show' tag is used more
often than not!

I like the idea, would make the frontpage clearer.

------
jeswin
I'd absolutely love "Show HN" being a link on the top bar. Many of us are here
because we love making things, because we want to get inspired and because we
want to learn.

\- It might increase the quality of discussion here since these are likely to
be more technical. Even more so if the "Show HN" work comes with source code.

\- I don't think a separate app on another domain will work. There will be no
community around it.

\- In the long run, maybe YC will fund a few startups which started life as a
link on Show HN.

sama, pg and others, please do consider this.

------
charlieirish
I've been looking for something like a combination of these for a while:

\- Show HN

\- Beta List

It would be great to be able to submit products and get the collective
feedback from those reading Hacker News. This is something that Product Hunt
is trying to solve but it's still early days. Another interesting inclusion
would be Product Hit as they try to crowd source feature requests.

[http://www.producthunt.co/](http://www.producthunt.co/)

[http://www.producthit.io/](http://www.producthit.io/)

------
rrhoover
100% agree, pumpkinattwelve (btw, awesome username, sir/ma'am).

I started Product Hunt ([http://producthunt.co](http://producthunt.co),
essentially a "Hacker News for products") and the popularity of "Show HN" is
one of the signals proving people love this stuff.

------
ddod
I built ShowingHN. It doesn't do voting since that would require polling for
updated tallies all the time, and because most good Show HNs don't typically
get that many points. Perhaps a dedicated section on HN would fix that. If
there are any specific changes you'd like me to make on ShowingHN to make it
more useful, let me know and I'll see if I can implement them.

P.S. I also added an RSS feed output recently:
[http://showinghn.com/feed.xml](http://showinghn.com/feed.xml)

~~~
PeterWhittaker
I don't know if HN supports this, but would it be possible to display the HN
scores next to each item (should be, see hckrnews.com), and to allow upvoting,
if logged in to HN (guess: requires capabilities not supported by HN)?

------
murtza
Check out r/SideProject. It's a subreddit I created to share and get feedback
on side projects and startups.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/sideproject](http://www.reddit.com/r/sideproject)

------
bennyg
My iOS app doesn't necessarily aggregate them into one area, but it highlights
them in the main list. I believe that the Show HN posts are actually the best
part of this community, so I wanted to visually distinguish and highlight
those within the app. It's free, so you can check it out if you have an
iPhone.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
yc/id592893508?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-yc/id592893508?mt=8)

ShowHN Highlighting screenshot:

[http://a5.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/v4/8e/8e/cc/8e8ecc01-c1...](http://a5.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/v4/8e/8e/cc/8e8ecc01-c11b-6834-bc57-1bd20282d26d/screen568x568.jpeg)

------
iaincollins
I'd really like this.

I've been reluctant to post things I've worked on (mostly open source
projects, some commercial) that I think some people might be interested in
because I don't want to add to the noise ratio for others (I've set a high
threshold for posting, which seems appropriate, and most of those things are
early stage and I don't think they are quite there yet).

It would be great if there is an area for products - including non-profit open
source / vanity projects - where it felt a little less disruptive and
intimidating to post new projects - particularly early life ones.

------
zekenie
producthunt.co is kind of like that, but I agree it'd be great.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
We are experimenting with a new feature on cdnjs.com where our users can
submit the projects -> cdnjs.com/news

------
bigredtech
There used to be SkimHN which was awesome:
[http://skimhn.com/](http://skimhn.com/)

It hasn't been working for a while now, but when it was up you could quickly
find the top stories in topics of your interest.

Would be great if it got resurrected.

~~~
panabee
hi bigredtech, we whipped together something for ourselves:
[http://www.panabee.com/show-hn](http://www.panabee.com/show-hn). it lists
"show hn" posts from the last 24 hours and also offers a daily email. mind
trying it? thanks!

------
brudgers
There is a feature request link at the bottom of the page for this sort of
thing. The guidelines, rightly or wrongly, consider meta discussions about
features to be low quality.

------
staunch
One of the things that has ever made this site truly special. Companies have
gone from launch on HN to being worth $10+ billion. Let's see more of that. Of
course.

------
lucb1e
I personally very much like having everything on one page. How about a general
homepage and specific pages for "Show HN" and -"Show HN"?

------
duiker101
There was hnshowcase.com but seems to be down ATM.

~~~
ch0wn
There's also

[http://showinghn.com/](http://showinghn.com/)
[https://twitter.com/JustShowHN](https://twitter.com/JustShowHN) and
[https://twitter.com/ShowHNDaily](https://twitter.com/ShowHNDaily)

------
thejerz
You could read every book on Amazon about feature creep, but nothing beats a
real-world example like this.

~~~
angersock
It's not really feature creep--it's adding a hard-coded and easily-accessible
filter for content that the site was originally about, which is to say stuff
hackers find interesting.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Now that I've got paid hosting (a first time for me) I'm wary of posting a
"Show HN:" out of fear that a possible surge of traffic will knock out my
site, or even cost me extra cash for the bandwidth use hike (Assuming that the
"Show" is a popular one.).

~~~
tomasien
Assuming you want what you've built to eventually be successful, you need to
put aside that and all related fears immediately.

~~~
loceng
Indeed, that would be a short-term spiked cost. Best case scenario is your
product or service page is ready, tested and optimized so it has the impact on
viewers that you want. And if your bandwidth persists in being higher then
that's a good problem to have.

